# What to do with two Kids in Batu Ferringhi?



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

We are here for 3 months from the America and I have two boys 12 & 13 years old. I'm looking to find them friends or keep them occupied. Is there any organization, sports or club they can join to socialize and meet new friends?


----------



## sanisami (May 5, 2013)

Hi Moe599

Due to my profession I have to travel a lot internationally and my family and kid want to be with me mostly,
Can you pl advice me about online homeschool how can we get benefit from this way of education for our kids, how it works

Will be grateful.
Sami


----------

